# Levelstopgilde Zeitgeist sucht



## Keigo (6. Dezember 2011)

Wir, die Levelstopgilde Zeitgeist (Allianz), beheimatet auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius, sucht Verstärkung für die kommenden Aufgaben (derzeit Lvl 60).

*Was bedeutet Levelstop?*

Wir möchten unter anderem auf den raidfähigen Leveln (60, 70, 80) längere Levelstops einlegen um den jeweiligen Content ausgiebig und in aller Ruhe zu erkunden. Wir sind es leid, dass sich alles nur noch darum dreht schnellst möglich Level 85 zu werden.

*Was bieten wir euch*

- eine demokratische Gilde (heißt alle Sachen werden von den Gildenmitgliedern gemeinsam abgestimmt, Beispiel: Verbesserungsvorschläge, Länge der Levelstops, usw.)
- ein ruhiges und entspanntes Gildenklima
- TS 3
- Gildenevents (PvP Kräftemessen, Gnomenrennen und vieles mehr)
- Raids
*
Was suchen wir*

Wir haben keine großen Anforderungen an neue Zeitgeister doch solltet Ihr aktiv am Gildenleben teilnehmen wollen, das bedeutet für uns: man bringt sich in den Gildenchat ein, kommt mal ins Teamspeak, geht gemeinsam mit den anderen in Instanzen, usw. Außerdem erwarten wir ein gewisses Maß an Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft.

Natürlich sind bei uns auch WoW-Neulinge, die das Spiel von Anfang an komplett genießen wollen, und alte WoW-Hasen, die vielleicht den alten Content mit Gemütlichkeit und ohne Druck nochmal erleben wollen, herzlich Willkommen.
*
Einschränkungen*

Erbstücke sind bei uns nicht gestattet, da es ein Neuanfang sein soll und wir denken, dass man auch ohne gut zurecht kommt.

Todesritter werden erst nach dem Levelstop auf 60 aufgenommen, da sie nach ihrem Startgebiet schon vollkommen BC-equipt sind.

Bis zur Aufhebung des Levelcaps auf 60 ist die Scherbenwelt für uns tabu, da das dortige Equipment doch um einiges besser ist und wir die Classic Raids auch mit Classic-Equipment bestreiten wollen.

Falls dies euer Interesse geweckt hat schaut einfach mal in unser Forum: www.zeitgeist.forumieren.com oder falls Fragen aufkommen meldet euch Ingame bei Toork, Saramantho, Shri, Malvie oder mir Keigo.

Scheut euch nicht mal vorbeizuschauen.

Liebe Grüße
Keigo

*Update:*

Am 15.02.2012 werden wir gemeinsam in die Scherbenwelt aufbrechen, wer den Burning Crusade Content noch einmal oder überhaupt einmal erleben möchte sollte sich unter www.zeitgeist.forumieren.com bewerben.
Das Levelcap wird dann vorerst auf Level 65 erhöht. Todesritter werden ab dem  01.02.2012 aufgenommen (Achtung Levelcap noch bei LvL 60!). Nähere Infos im Forum. Solltet Ihr noch weitere Fragen haben, meldet euch einfach Ingame bei  Toork, Saramantho, Shri, Malvie oder mir Keigo.


----------



## Toork234234 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wir suchen weiterhin Mitstreiter.. 
Es ist noch nicht zu spät uns beizutreten


----------



## Keigo (6. Januar 2012)

Update:

Am 15.02.2012 werden wir gemeinsam in die Scherbenwelt aufbrechen, wer den Burning Crusade Content noch einmal oder überhaupt einmal erleben möchte sollte sich unter www.zeitgeist.forumieren.com bewerben.
Das Levelcap wird dann vorerst auf Level 65 erhöht. Todesritter werden ab dem  01.02.2012 aufgenommen (Achtung Levelcap noch bei LvL 60!). Nähere Infos im Forum. Solltet Ihr noch weitere Fragen haben, meldet euch einfach Ingame bei  Toork, Saramantho, Shri, Malvie oder mir Keigo. 

Grüße
Keigo


----------



## Trionas (10. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute ich hätte Interesse das einzigste was is ich muss von Null anfangen, jetzt ist die Frage wie lang ich Brauche um mit euch mit raiden zu können, ich kann jeden Tag zocken, gibt es die Chance auf einen fixen Raid Platz?

Sucht ihr bestimmte Klassen? Zocke auch gerne was gebraucht wird.


Zu mir bin 27 jahre alt komme aus Österreich und zocke recht gerne .

Vl kann man im Ts3 mal reden mfg


----------



## Keigo (24. Januar 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen nochmal bei uns Trionas!

/push


----------

